# Invading Space Elves! - for humans only (full)



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 21, 2007)

Since I can't find a game, why not run one?

*Its An Elven Invasion!!!*
*Nutshell:* space faring elves invade a fantasy world of humans, seemingly intent on genocide. Why? PCs are heroes from one of the human kingdoms and must figure out what’s going on and how to save their world. 

This will be a self-contained adventure featuring multiple encounters. As a DM I’m not fond of dungeon crawls but I do like combat and am not adverse to diplomatic solutions or creative problem solving to circumvent encounters.

I’m looking for 4-6 8th level human PCs of any class or gender (good/neutral alignments only). Please be able to post at least once per day Tuesday through Saturday. This game will be using higher tech levels than standard DnD but at the start of the campaign, the humans have not had much exposure to advanced technologies.

The principle inhabitants of the world are dragons*, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, hobgoblins, humans, gnomes, ogres, orcs* and giants. 
* differs from monster manual.

Books Allowed: PHB, AU/AE, Complete Series books, Unearthed Arcana. If there's something else you're dying to use I can likely be convinced. Creativity is key.

Anyone interested? Looks like we've got...
1. Shayuri - *Lily * (warlock)
2. stonegod - *Franklin * (factotum)
3. Jemal - *Kiera * (sorceror)
4. Vertexx69 - *Quandrus * (wiz/clc/mystic theurge)
5. Drerek - *Charles * (healer)
6. ethandrew - *Crazylegs * (fighter/monk)

*CHARACTER CREATION**:*
All PCs in this game will be 8th level humans. Attributes will be generated by points (25) but with a base of 10 rather than 8 (hey, you’re all heroes). *PCs start with the maximum possible hit point totals.* Feats are gained at odd levels (1, 3, 5, etc) rather than every 3rd level. Everyone gets a bonus feat at 1st level (in addition to the human bonus feat). Humans also get an extra trained skill (see below)
11 = 1pt      15 = 6pts
12 = 2pts      16 = 8pts
13 = 3pts      17 = 11pts
14 = 4pts      18 = 14pts

27,500 Gold to start (no more than 14,000gp on any single item).

For those that like to know, many enemies will be non-standard versions of monsters from the monstrous manual. Principle enemies are likely to be constructs, giants, humanoids, undead, and/or outsiders.

*HOUSE RULES**:*
*Action Points* (unearthed arcana LINK ): Every PC will have a number of action points available equal to ½ their character level + 5. Spending action points is a swift action.
*Charisma*: Will saves are modified by Charisma, not Wisdom. This keeps charisma from being such a ‘dump stat’.
*Dodge:* The Dodge feat applies a universal +1 Dodge Bonus to AC rather than +1 vs. a specific opponent.
*Feats*: Gained at odd levels. Bonus level 1 feat.
*Skills*: Skills will use the Star Wars SAGA rules. You automatically have ranks in all skills at ½ your character level (though some skills cannot be use untrained). You get a number of trained skills equal to the number of skill points your class normally gives you + your Intelligence modifier; trained skills must be selected from your class’s list of available skills. You have a number of ranks in your trained skills equal to ½ your character level + 5. The Skill Focus feat gives you a +5 modifier to any skill. A new feat, called Skill Training allows you one extra trained skill. 

*Skill List*— [sblock]Its fairly easy to muddle out which existing class skills map to the new skills, below. If you have any doubts, ask.
Acrobatics (dex)
Climb (str)
Deception (cha)
Endurance (con; includes concentration)
Initiative (dex; class skill for all classes)
Jump (str)
Knowledge (int; spellcraft folded into knowledge-magic)
Mechanics (int; open locks, disable device, etc.)
Medicine (int)
Perception (wis; noticing traps, any class)
Persuasion (cha)
Pilot (dex; everything with one skill – not available at start of game)
Ride (dex; everything with one skill)
Stealth (dex)
Survival (wis)
Swim (str)
Use Computer (int)
Use Magic Device (cha)[/sblock]

*Rogue's Gallery*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the premise!

I'm interested. Question regarding concepts. Should the PC's already know each other? Are they, perhaps part of an organization or military group? Or, conversely, would starting off with such ties be constricting, since we'll be inducted into something as part of the game setup?

Do you use Spell Compendium or Magic Item Compendium? PHB II? Psionics?

I'm still brainstorming now, so just trying to get a feel for where the boundaries are.

I'll put a concept in shortly!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

This is highly interesting and sounds fun. Are you taking submissions or first-come first-serve? For some reason, when thinking of invading elves, I'm thinking of a Fighter with the Imp Unarmed Attack, weapon focus (natural), etc. A horde of elves comin' at him? He puts up his dukes.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

dude.. I love the concept, I'm with Shayuri on this..
I wouldn't mind playing a sorceror.. I've always liked the Magic vs Tech idea. (This is, of course, assuming that the Space-faring elves are the cause of the higher tech levels)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mmmm humans the other white meat. Shayuri and I are in an experimental Magic vs tech world right now (though a farie princess and a half celestial minotaur, are a far throw from lowly humans  and 8th lvl sounds like my cup of tea. Would the crotchety old hermit's apprentice swordsage (9swords) who comes down from the mountains to aid the community that sent him away be aloud? An 8th lvl cleric could also be interesting (or a cleric3/wizard3/mystic theurge2) 

And what would you think about Feral or Winged humans (savage species)?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

Arcana Unearthed, eh?

HMMM

Do AU characters use the AU spell list, or the standard PHB spell list? 

Hmm. Probably AU, or working out which spells are Simple and Complex and what has what template would be a royal pain...

Hmmm...8th level Magister...or Greenbond...or Totemic...

Starting to lean towards warlock...a mystic battle platform! Perfect for smiting nasty elves.

Still storming the brain...


----------



## Drerek (Jul 21, 2007)

What about the Healer class from Miniature Handbook?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, I never thought I'd get such a quick response. Its great to see your enthusiasm.

In no particular order...
* AU/AE characters use their own spell lists. 
* I have access to a copy of 9 Swords but have never actually read it so I'm hesitant to allow anything from it.
* Healer is fine, though not of much use in killing stuff.  Not that's necessarily a problem I suppose.
* Just regular old-fashioned humans please. Take any liberties you want though, you'll all be from a "kingdom/federation" known as the 16 freeholds (imagine city-states) so as to give you the space to create your own backgrounds.
* You can all know each other or not know each other; just that you all know OF each other as you're all considered heroes of your people.
* Spell Compendium or Magic Item Compendium I don't have. Run the spells by me first please.
* AE/AU, PHB2, Psionics, Complete Books, Unearthed Arcana and PHB are all good.
* Elves use a sort of magically based technology (kind of like it works in Eberron, but not so restricted; example, why build a nuclear fusion generator when a captive elemental works just as well).
* In the interest of getting things moving, we'll go with first come/first serve (approved completed characters).

We've got: 
Shayuri
ethandrew
Jemal
Vertexx69
Drerek

That looks like enough interest so I'll go ahead and edit my post above for character creation instructions and a couple house rules.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm going to be playing a female Sorceress 8, named Kiera Elzmyr.  Transmutationist/Boomer.
I have a couple requests: 
FEAT: Practical Metamagic*Races of Dragon* (Choose one metamagic feat you know, it's level adjustment is reduced by 1.)
Sorcerous Features: These are from a non-wizards source (Mongoose Publishing, Quintessential Sorceror).  Much of the stuff from those books is broken, but these 2 things have little to no game effect, I just like them.. You give a a 0 lvl spell known, and in exchange, you get a minor benefit.  The two benefits I want are: 
Pristine : The character never gets dirty, water drips and dries off quickly, mud seems to just miss him/her, hair and clothing is never out of place, etc.
Counting Coppers : The character has an uncanny counting ability, and can easily count any number of things within sight (Such as the number of coins in a pile, provided most of them can be seen, the number of apples in a tree, or the number of people in an advancing mob)

Whaddaya think?

Also, are we using normal Equipment rules? Starting gold, etc?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

So if I understand correctly for feats, an 8th level human fighter would have 11? He'd get Fighter Bonus feats at 1, 2, 4, 6, 8; then your bonus 1st level feat plus your bonus 1st level feat for being human, then the natural progression of 1, 3, 5, 7. So, I count 11, is that right?

I'm envisioning my character to be similar to Jim Brown's boxing character in Mars Attacks, except I think I'll have him be in his prime. I'm excited for this!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

Also, normally skill focus gives +3, and there are skill bi-focus feats that give +2 to TWO skills (Slightly less but 2 skills for 1 feat).
Is there an option for doing somethign like that?  Skill focus = +5 ONE skill, so Bifocus = +3 Two skills?

And I notice your skill list doesn't list a replacement for Craft skills.. So what would I use for Transmutation spells that require craft checks?


----------



## Drerek (Jul 21, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> * Healer is fine, though not of much use in killing stuff.  Not that's necessarily a problem I suppose.




Cool, will get a char sheet to you by Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 21, 2007)

*JEMAL*:  That all looks great, approved (feat + 2 magical knacks).  Skill Focus affects only one skill, there are no feats with two lesser bonuses instead of one big one due to the way that the skill list has been condensed (ex: Stealthy's +2 to Hide/Move Silent works just fine with Skill Focus: Stealth; likewise, Negotiator can be replaced easily by Skill Focus: Persuasion).
*ethandrew*: correct, 11 feats (wow!)

*Starting Gold...* whatever the starting wealth for 8th level characters is. I'll post it later tonight (unless someone else posts it first) because my DMG is at the bottom of a box at the bottom of a box pile in our storage room.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

and the Craft skill?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> my DMG is at the bottom of a box at the bottom of a box pile in our storage room.




That just exudes DM confidence right there! I should have something up for you in a few hours I hope.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> and the Craft skill?



 Interesting question and one I had not considered. Possibly a knowledge of some sort (metallurgy, for example, should include knowledge of how to manipulate metals for blacksmithy/armorsmithy types of activities; or simply Knowledge: blacksmithing or Knowledge: armorsmithing). Sound good?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 22, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> That just exudes DM confidence right there! I should have something up for you in a few hours I hope.



 Heh, thanks. ^_^  I eagerly await.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 22, 2007)

Would you have an issue if I took Monk at 1st & 2nd Level and then went Fighter 6? Feat breakdown would be:

1st: Human(1), Extra(2), Imp. Grapple(3), Imp. U. S.(4), 1st Level Feat(5)
2nd: Combat Reflexes (6)
3rd: Extra(7), Fighter(8)
4th: Fighter(9)
5th: Extra(10)
6th: Fighter(11)
7th: Extra(12)
8th: Fighter(13)

So I'd instead have 13, but Imp. Grap, Imp. U.S., and Combat Reflexes would be pre-selected for me.

Edit: If I'm wrong anywhere, let me know!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 22, 2007)

No problem, furthermore *PALADINS *and *MONKS *have no multiclassing restrictions (other than alignment-based ones) in my games.

If you like I'll let you exchange a fighter's *Shield Proficiency*and *Heavy Armor proficiency* for *Improved Unarmed Strike* & *Stunning Fist* or *Improved Unarmed Strike* and *Dodge*.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmmm, definitely possible, but why I'm really dipping into Monk is to get my damage to go from 1d3 to 1d6, plus I can squeeze out two more feats. I'm tentatively looking at:

-Improved Unarmed Strike
-Improved Grapple
-Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike)
-Weapon Specialization (Unarmed Strike)
-Dodge
-Power Attack
-Cleave
-Two Weapon Fighting
-Improved Two Weapon Fighting
-Combat Reflexes
-Mysteries?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 22, 2007)

@ ethan an 8th lvl human fighter has 9 feats according to PHB but then I don't have access to AU/AE maybe its different there. (ALL1st /human bonus /Fighter1st /F2nd /A3rd /F4th /A6th /F6th /F8th

Lobo since I don't have AU/AE can I just use the PHB cleric/wizard lists then?

And how are we generating stats? Invisible castle 4d6, build points, 4d6 we roll/you don't care?

Starting wealth for lvl 8 is 27k. Any special buying restrictions?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 22, 2007)

*CHARACTER CREATION**:*
All PCs in this game will be 8th level humans. Attributes will be generated by points (25) but with a base of 10 rather than 8 (hey, you’re all heroes). *PCs start with the maximum possible hit point totals.* Feats are gained at odd levels (1, 3, 5, etc) rather than every 3rd level. Everyone gets a bonus feat at 1st level (in addition to the human bonus feat). Humans also get an extra trained skill (see below)
11 = 1pt.........15 = 6pts
12 = 2pts........16 = 8pts
13 = 3pts........17 = 11pts
14 = 4pts........18 = 14pts

27,500 Gold to start (no more than 14,000gp on any single item).

Vertexx69: you're getting more feats than normal in this game. 8th level fighters do indeed get 11 feats.
(DM Bonus-1, level-2, race-3, class-4 | class-5 | level-6 | class-7 | level-8 | class-9 | level-10 | class-11)

Arcana Evolved/Unearthed Characters use their own feat/spell lists (supplied in those books).


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok so since I don't have acces to those books I can't play?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL - you only need access to those books if you want to play an Arcana Unearthed/Evolved class. They're an option but by no means mandatory. ^_^

You can play just about any WotC class you want, just run it by me first if I don't have a copy of it (I have core books, plus most of the complete ones).


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 22, 2007)

Alrighty then I'll be playing Quandrus the Unfathomable Cleric3/Wizard3/Mystic Thuerge2. 
A wisp of a man at 5'3" 120 lbs. its a running bet at the tavern if his skin has ever seen the light of day its so pale. The strange woman that travels at his side is even moreso (Air Mephit Improved Familiar) in all respects. Though for their slightness they are both quite striking always whispering lasciviously into eachothers ears.

Str 10
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 18 (4th lvl bump)
Wis 16
Cha 16 (8th lvl bump)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 22, 2007)

Str 10 = 0pts
Dex 12 = 2pts
Con 10 = 0pts
Int 17 = 11pts
Wis 16 = 8pts
Cha 15 = 6pts

27pts; 2pts over the 25 alloted to everyone for attribute generation.   Remember that CHA modifies WILL, not WIS (House Rules in my first post).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

Jemal, just to make sure you don't mind a warlock...I'll probably be focusing on precision ranged blasts and personal buffs. That leaves you plenty of room for booming and so on.

That okay? 

Also, Lobo, there are some Invocations in the Dragon Magic book that I might be interested in procuring for the warlockian. Is that an okay source?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 22, 2007)

Any chance you have/allow Dungeonscape and Races of Destiny? I have this peach of a Factotum concept (sort of the the ultimate adventure as he dabble in everything and picks up things quickly). Would make for a good agent against things that are unknown (TM).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, this sounds like a very interesting game.  You say you need a healer?  Then again, by the time I wrap my head around these varient rules and get a character up you'll probably have one. :\  Well, I'd be playing a full on cleric.  Never played a character above level 6 before... Well except for that game that lasted about one and a half pages before the DM vanished.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 22, 2007)

Bump*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2007)

Shayuri - No problem, Usually I'm the one playing the Warlock, but if you wanna, I'm sure we can work together, as usual.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 22, 2007)

Any suggestions for feats for a Healer guys?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 23, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for feats for a Healer guys?




There are some great feats in Complete Divine that really highlight a healer's ability. Sacred Boost is one I really like, Divine Metamagic is good too, as is Sacred Healing. If you don't have the book, let me know and I'll give you details on some of these.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

Also, the Radiant Servant of Balor.. er, I mean Pelor... PrC is great.  Auto-Empowered/Maximized Healing ftw.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have Dungeonscape, but if there's something you want, just run it by me. Likewise for Draconomicon. 

DireLemming, there's room for one more so go for it. 

I hear bad, bad things about the Radient Servant of Pelor, but seeing as how the Healer class carries some potent drawbacks it might not be so bad. Note: I do not possess a copy of that PrC (at least, I don't think I do... what book is it in?)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I don't have Dungeonscape, but if there's something you want, just run it by me.)



Factotum is a jack of all trades base class. It can briefly emulate various abilities at different times per encounter. I can whip up a sheet so you can have a looksee.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

The Invocation in question is called Magical Insight...a Least invocation from Dragon Magic. It was designed for the Dragonfire Adept, and as such isn't really IDEAL for the Warlock.

It gives Detect Magic, usable at will (which Warlocks get as a class ability), but significantly, they can use a Full Round Action to determine the functions of magic items they detect, as per Identify.

That's the ability I want. It fits the concept of this warlock -perfectly-.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok here's Quandrus. Added a bit story at the bottom.
[sblock]
	
	



```
[COLOR=YellowGreen]Quandrus the Unfathomable[/COLOR]
Class: Cleric 3 / Wizard 3 (Transmuter)/ Mystic Thuerge 2	
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: N
AP: 9/9
Domains:  War, Summoning

		Points 
Str: 10 +0	0		Level: 8	XP: 28,000
Dex: 10 +0	0		BAB: +4	HP: 44 (5d4, 3d8)
Con: 10 +0	0 		Grapple: +0	
Int: 20 +5	11	lvl4	Speed: 30'	Stat Increases:
Wis: 16 +3	8		Init: +1	Spell Save: 
Cha: 16 +3	6	lvl8	ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Cover	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+5	+0/4	+0	+4	+0	+0	15/23
Touch:	14	Flatfooted: 10

Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+4	+4	+0	--
Ref:	+2	+2	+0	--
Will:	+12	+9	+3	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Long Sword               +5        1d8+0     19-20/x2
Morning Star		+4	1d6+0	x2
Dagger    		+4	1d4+0	19-20/x2 	10 ft

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Giant 

Abilities: 
All spells not from PHB are from spell compendium. -action-range-duration

Specialized in Transmutation (prohibited schools: Enchantment & Necromancy)

Arcane Spells 4+1 / 5+1 / 3+1 / 2+1
0:
Acid Splash**
Detect Magic*
Ray of Frost*
Caltrops*
1:
Shield*
Obscuring Mist
Identify
Magic Missle**
Feather Fall
Orb of Acid**
Reduce Person*
2:
Whirling Blade* - Throw slashing wep, attack enemies in 60ft line -Stnd-60ft-I
SummonMonsterII*
Wraithstrike* - make melee attacks as touch attacks -Swift-P-1rnd
Burning Sword* - gives touched wep flaming burst -Stnd-T-1min
3:
SummonMonsterIII**
Girallon’s Blessing* -Grow extra arms all 4 arms give 1d4+str claw attacks -Stnd-T-10min/lvl

Cleric Spells 5 / 4+1 / 3+1 / 2+1
0:
Create Water***, Light**
1:
Cold Fire* - makes fire deal cold dmg -stnd-short-1min/lvl
Shield of Faith*
Sanctuary*
Divine Favor*
Magic Weapon*
2:
Spiritual Weapon*, Aid*, Find Traps*, Resist Energy*
3:
Girallon’s Blessing**, SummonMonsterIII*, Ring of Blades

Feats:  
Practiced Spellcaster -Arcane caster lvl 3 lvls higher (8th) - CDivine
Scribe Scroll
Spell Focus Conjuration - +1 save DC to for Conjurations
Augment Summoning – All creatures called with +4 str & +4con
Improved Familiar - allows more advanced familiar based on caster lvl - DMG pg200
Imbue Summoning (meta)- Summoned creatures can be called with a 0-3 lvl spell cast on them. I cast the enhancing spell at same time. takes up slot 1 lvl higher - PHBII

Skils		Trained/Untrained: 9/4
Trained Skills	Total	Stat	Misc
Endurance  	+9	+0	--
Know-Magic	+14	+5	--
Know-Religion	+14	+5	--
Persuasion	+12	+3	--
Initiative 	+9	+0	--
Perception	+12	+3	--

Gear: 27,500g				cost	weight
+1 Mithral Chain Shirt of Twilight		5100g	10
+1 Animated Tower Shield		9180g	-
Circlet of Intelect +2			4000g	-
Wand of levitation			4500g 	1
Rod of lesser Imbue Summon		3000g	4
Wand of cure light			750
Longsword				15g	4
Dagger					2g	1
Backpack				2g	2
Travelers outfit				20g	4
Rope silk 50 ft				10g	1
Spell component pouch			5g	2
Trail rations X4				2g	-

Total Weight:38lb	Money: 6gp 20sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	38	76	115	230	575

Age: 25
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 120
Eyes: emerald green
Hair: Black
Skin: Pale

Improved Familiar:
Inharra Shelaroos (Shieldbearer)
Air mephit, Small Outsider (air, extraplanar)
Hit dice: 3D8 (24)
Speed: 30ft / Fly 60ft (perfect)
AC*: 26 (+1 size, +3 dex, +7, natural, +5 tower shield) *usually behind full cover of shield
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 9, Wis 11, Cha 15
Saves: Ref 8, Fort 5, Will 11
Feats: Lightning Reflexes, Great Fortitude
Special qualities: DR 5/magic, fast healing 2, Improved evasion
full cover: cannot be targeted by melee or ranged attacks
```
 Quandrus has always been a little bit off. His choices for company have never been what polite society would call cultured. His home, luckily on the outskirt of town, was always host to a myriad of animals, vermin and spirits that made anyone else fairly uncomfortable, but he seems to enjoy their prescence. Often late in the night he could be heard hooting with joy as he summons something completely unknown. 
     Then one day he had a new companion, a very attractive young woman with wings whose diaphanous cloak offered little in the way of warmth or modesty. But from that day on she was always at his side. People would have said something if she had been on anyone but Quandrus' arm, but for him by that point, it just seemed like his version of normal. They would take walks late at night together, and sometimes people would catch a glimpse of the girl sitting on one of Quandrus' shoulders like she didn't weigh anything at all.
     But it's not like he's unfriendly. People who need help with a little heavy lifting, or start having pest problems, often find themselves trudging out to the edge of town to request the services of this very gifted summoner who is more happy to call a couple friends to help.[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Jul 23, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I hear bad, bad things about the Radient Servant of Pelor, but seeing as how the Healer class carries some potent drawbacks it might not be so bad. Note: I do not possess a copy of that PrC (at least, I don't think I do... what book is it in?)



It's in Complete Divine along with some feats I'm looking at (Spontaneous Healer and Augment Healing).  Radient Servant and a good number of the divine feats require Turn Undead, which Healers don't get.  Do you want me to post the stats on the feats here?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

The problem with substituting templates on summons is twofold...

1) Celestial/Fiendish aren't always +2 CR. At lower hit dice, they're only +1 CR.

2) Not every template that has +2 CR really IS +2 CR.   This is, in my experience, especially true of older 3.0 sources.

Clearly it's a GM call...as long as he's happy with the increased power and versatility that summons would have, it's all good.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 23, 2007)

Invocation Approved Shayuri.

I'd rather stick with the Summon Spells as written, Vertexx. Sorry.

Radiant Servant of Pelor, approved (with the understanding that it does not grant Turn Undead and with the Extra Turning feat requirement waived).


----------



## Drerek (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't see a skill that corresponds with Heal.  Knowledge (medicine)?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a rough draft of what I got so far. Concept is a human subjected to magic experiments who was accidentally imbued with magical abilities and thenceforth inducted into the military as a special combat operative.

[sblock]Name
Race: Human
Class/Level: Warlock 8
Gender: Female
Exp: 
Action Points: 9/9

Desc: 

Strength (STR) 9
Dexterity (DEX) 16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 14
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 20

Alignment: 
AC: 20 (10 + 3 dex + 5 armor + 2 deflection)
Hit Points: 64/64
Movement: 30' ground, 30' fly (B)

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +9
Fort: +6
Reflex: +7
Will: +12

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skillz

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast 4d6
Detect Magic at will
DR 2/cold iron
Deceieve Item
Resiliance 1

Skills: 
Endurance +11
Initiative +12
Knowledge: Magic +11
Sense Motive +10
Use Magic Device +13

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Precise Shot
1 Spell Hand
3 Spell Penetration
5 Arcane Mastery
7 Extra Invocation: Eldritch Spear

Languages - Common, ?, ?

Invocations

Least
See the Unseen (60' darkvision + See Invisible)
Dark One's Luck (Add cha bonus to one save at a time as luck bonus)
Magical Insight (Identify items as full round action)
Eldritch Spear (increases range to 250')

Lesser
Fell Flight (fly speed 30', manueverability B)
Relentless Dispelling (targeted dispel at caster level, repeats next turn on own)

Money - 50

Weapons -
Eldritch Blast, +9 rngd touch, 5d6 dmg, 250', subject to SR (+2), PBS/Precise Shot

Armour -
Mithril Chain +1, +5 AC, +6 Max Dex, 0 ACP, -0 Arc Cast, 10lbs

Gear -
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs

2 Belt Pouches 2gp, 1lb

Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs					

Magic -
Chauseble of Fell Power (lesser), 8000
Cloak of Charisma +2, 4000
Vest of Resistance +2, 4000
Ring of Protection +2, 8000
Mithril Shirt +1, 2100
Wand of Shield 50/50, 750
2 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, 600

Background: 
Magical experiment/empowered human. [/sblock]


Still need some viable languages for a humie to have in the game world...


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 23, 2007)

It looks like the party so far consists of:

1. Shayuri - warlock
2. ethandrew - fighter
3. Jemal - sorcerer
4. Vertexx69 - mystic theurge
5. Drerek - healer
6. Dire Lemming - cleric
7. stonegod - factotum

You initially posted for 4-6 players, but the thread title says "room for 1 more".  If you truly are accepting one more, it looks like you might need a meat shield.  If so, I have some ideas.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 23, 2007)

I didn't say CR Shayuri I said LA. CR is completely usless IMHO. Level Adjustment is a much more accurate gage of addtional powers which is why I listed several templates of equal LA.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, my bad. Summons are usually modified by CR...LA is for PC's and cohorts. I just assumed that was what you meant. Sorry!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2007)

If you are looking for one more I'm happy to play something from AU, I haven't played an oathsworn yet for example.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Shayuri, I didn't know we were allowed to sell down our stats for extra points ;p maybe I should do that myself!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Arr, I figured the GM would smack it down if not allowed, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is my proposed Factotum. I've spelled out the abilities as best I can.

[sblock=Franklin Payne, World Reknown Adventurer]*Franklin Payne   (CR 8)*
Male human factotum (Dungeonscape 14) 8
NG Medium humanoid
*Init* +17; *Senses* Perception +10
*Languages* Common, Goblin, Dwarf, Draconic, Orc
*AP* 9
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*AC* 25, touch 14, flat-footed 21; +7 armor, +4 shield, +3 Dex, +1 dodge; Combat Expertise, cunning defense
*hp* 64 (8 HD)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +9, *Will* +4
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* _+1 rapier_ +10 (1d6+1/18-20) or
*Melee* mwk kukri +10 (1d4/18-20) or
*Melee* mwk sap +10 (1d6 nonlethal) or
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* Combat Expertise, Weapon Finesse, cunning insight, cunning strike
*Special Actions* Improved Disarm, cunning surge, opportunistic piety (4/day)
*Combat Gear* _wand of magic missiles_ (5th, 50 charges)
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 8)*:
    1/day—_detect magic, detect secret doors, read magic,_ undecided x3
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 22, Wis 13, Cha 14
*SQ * _arcane dilettante_ (3 spells, 3rd), brains over brawn, cunning knowledge, inspiration (8pts), trapfinding
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Dodge,  Font of Inspiration x2, Improved Disarm, Insightful, Jack-of-all-Trades, Weapon Finesse
*Trained Skills* Initiative +17, Knowledge (arcana/magic) +14, Knowledge (geography) +14, Knowledge (history) +14, Knowledge (nature) +14, Mechanics +14, Persuasion +11, Perception +10, Ride +17, Survival +10, Use Magic Device +11
*Untrained Skills* Acrobatics +11, Climb +8, Deception +6, Endurance +4, Jump +8, Knowledge (other) +10, Medicine +5, Stealth +10, Swim +6
*Possessions* combat gear plus _+2 mithral breastplate, +2 darkwood heavy shield, gloves of dexterity +2, headband of intellect +2_, fine adventuring clothes, spell component pouch, 209gp
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*Inspiration* To represent Franklin's random body of knowledge, he gains a number of inspiration points to activate his abilities. At the beginning of each encounter, he inspiration pool refreshes to its maximum.
*Cunning Insight (Ex)* Before making an attack roll, damage roll, or saving throw, Franklin can spend 1 inspiration point to gain a competence bonus of +6; the modifier is Int based. Cunning insight does not require an action and can be used as often as Franklin likes on his or another's turn.
*Cunning Knowledge (Ex)* When making a check with an non-trained only skill, Franklin can spend 1 inspiration point to gain a bonus on the check equal to +8 (his factotum level). Franklin can use this ability once per day for any given skill.
*Trapfinding (Ex)* As a rogue.
*Arcane Dilettante (Sp)* Franklin can imitate the arcane arts. At the beginning of the day, he may select up to 3 sorcerer/wizard spells without XP cost to prepare; he can prepare up to three spells, with up to one being his maximum level (3rd). He may the cast these spells with their material components as a spell-like ability (and thus no arcane spell failure). He may not prepare the same spell twice. Each spell may be used once per day. Spells may be prepared with metamagic feats as normal; the save DC is 10 + Spell Level + Int.
*Brains over Brawn (Ex)* Franklin adds his Int modifier to Strength checks, Dexterity checks, and checks involving Strength or Dexterity.
*Cunning Defense (Ex)* Franklin can spend 1 inspiration point to gain his Int bonus as a dodge bonus to AC against one opponent for 1 round.  Using this ability is a free action. The ability may be used multiple times against different opponents, but not more than once against the same opponent on Franklin's turn.
*Cunning Strike (Ex)* Franklin can spend 1 inspiration point to apply sneak attack damage of +1d6 against an opponent; this ability must be activated before making the attack role.
*Opportunistic Piety (Su)* Franklin can spend 1 inspiration point to channel divine energy up to 4 times per day. One use can be used to heal injuries (one creature is healed 22 hp [2xfactotum level+Int]), harm undead (22 hp of damage), or turn undead as a cleric of Franklin's level.
*Cunning Surge (Ex)* By spending 3 inspiration points, Franklin can take an extra standard action during his turn.
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*Hook* "I've never been so scared in all my life! Brilliant!"

[sblock=Advancement]L1->Factotum 1 HP 8 (1d8+0) Skills: 11 (6+1+4)
	•	Trained Skills: Initiative, Knowledge (arcana/magic), Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (history), Knowledge (nature), Mechanics, Persuasion, Perception, Ride, Survival, Use Magic Device
	•	Abilities: Str 10 [0pts], Dex 14 [4pts], Con 10 [0pts], Int 18 [14pts], Wis 13 [3pts], Cha 14 [4pts]
	•	Feats:  Dodge, Insightful, Jack-of-all-Trades
	•	Other: inspiration, cunning insight, cunning knowledge, trapfinding
L2->Factotum 2 HP 8 (1d8+0)
	•	Other: arcane dilettante
L3->Factotum 3 HP 8 (1d8+0)
	•	Other: brains over brawn, cunning defense
	•	Feats: Combat Expertise, Font of Inspiration
L4->Factotum 4 HP 8 (1d8+0)
	•	Other: cunning strike
	•	Ability: Int +1
L5->Factotum 5 HP 8 (1d8+0)
	•	Other: opportunistic piety
	•	Feat: Weapon Finesse
L6->Factotum 6 HP 8 (1d8+0)
	•	Feat: Improved Disarm
L7->Factotum 7 HP 8 (1d8+0)
	•	Feat: Font of Inspiration
L8->Factotum 8 HP 8 (1d8+0)
	•	Other: cunning surge
	•	Ability: Int +1

Possessions +2 mithral breastplate (8350gp), +2 darkwood heavy shield (4257gp), rapier +1 (2320gp), mwk kukri (308gp), mwk sap (301gp), wand of magic missiles (5th) (5250gp), gloves of dexterity +2 (4000gp), headband of intellect +2 (4000gp), spell component pouch (5gp)[/sblock][/sblock]
*Background*
Franklin Payne was born the only son of a well-to-do merchant family. As such, he was given the finest things, boarded at the best schools, and taught the value of courage and service. His education from all his tutors instilled in Franklin an grasp of skills from all professions. His drive to excel has driven him to become a gentleman adventurer, seeking out the thrills of danger locales world wide. If it can be explored, Franklin Payne has explored it and written about it in his famous travelogues.

*Appearance*
Franklin is a tallish man in the flush of his youth. He has a a wiry build, fine adventuring clothes under a brilliant mithral breastplate, and well kept dark hair and mustache. He is boisterous and charming, and thrives on adversity.

*Role*
Skill user, back-up/5th party member

Let me know your thoughts on if this is acceptable.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

I think I'm gonna pull out of this.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 23, 2007)

Quick Question:  So is there a differance b/t regular initiative and initiative as a class skill?  Is there a regular initiative at all here?


----------



## Drerek (Jul 23, 2007)

Final Draft

[sblock=Charles, Human Healer 8]*Name:* Charles
*Class:* Healer
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Pelor

*Str:* 11 +0 ( 1p.)     *Level:* 8        *XP:* ----
*Dex:* 16 +3 ( 4p.)     *BAB:* +4         *HP:* 80 (8d8+16)
*Con:* 14 +2 ( 4p.)     *Grapple:* +4     *Dmg Red:* N/A
*Int:* 10 +0 ( 0p.)     *Speed:* 30'      *Spell Res:* XX
*Wis:* 20 +5 ( 8p.)     *AP's:*  9        *Spell Save:* 13 + spell level
*Cha:* 16 +3 ( 8p.)     *ACP:* -0         *Spell Fail:* 0%

*Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Dod  Defl  Total*
*Armor:*              10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +1    +2    20
*Touch:* 16              *Flatfooted:* 17

*Base   Mod  Misc   Total*
*Fort:*                      6    +2     +0     +8
*Ref:*                       2    +3     +0     +5
*Will:*                      6    +3     +2     +11

*Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical*
+1 Light Crossbow (20)    +8      1d8+1     19-20/x2
Masterwork Dagger         +5      1d4+0     19-20/x2

*Languages:* Common

*Feats:*
Dodge (Bonus 1st)
Augment Healing (Human Bonus)--Complete Divine, pg 79.  +2 points/spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration (healing) spell cast by Charles.
Spontaneous Healer (1st)--Complete Divine, pg 84.  Can spontaneous cast Cure spells # times/day = wisdom bonus.
Skill Focus (Knowledge, medicine) (Class Bonus)
Reach Spell (3rd)--Complete Divine, pg 84.  Can cast a spell that normally has a range of touch at a distance of 30'.  Must make a ranged touch attack.  Uses a spell slot two levels higher than the actual spell.
Heighten Spell (5th)
Iron Will (7th)

*Abilities:* 
Spells (see below)
Spontaneous Healing 5/day
Healing Hands (Ex)--spells of healing subschool add charisma modifier to hit point damage healed.
Clense Paralysis (Su)--Remove Paralysis 1/day
Clense Disease (Su)--Remove Disease 1/day
Clense Fear (Su)--Remove Fear 1/day
Clense Poison (Su)--Neutralize Poison 1/day
Effortless Healing (Ex)--Don't provoke an AOO when casting a healing subschool spell.
Unicorn Companion (Ex)--See below.

*Spellcasting:*
Caster Level:  8
Healing Subschool:  +3 hit points + 2 points/spell level healed.
Spells per Day:  6, 7, 6, 5, 5
Spells Usually Prepared:
0--Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light, Light, Cure Minor Wounds, Create Water
1--Bless Water, Protection from Evil, Protection from Evil, Protection from Evil, Goodberry, Remove Paralysis, Remove Fear
2--Calm Emotions, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Lesser Restoration, Lesser Restoration, Cure Moderate Wounds
3--Create Food and Water, Remove Curse, Restoration, Reach Cure Light Wounds, Neutralize Poison
4--Heighten Sanctuary,Heighten Sanctuary, Mass Cure Light Wounds, Death Ward, Freedom of Movement

*Companion:*
Landiss, Celestial Unicorn, Large Magical Beast; HD 4d10+20 (42 hp); Init +3; Spd 60'; AC: 22 (-1 Size, +3 Dexterity, +6 Natural, +4 Chain Shirt Barding), T: 12, FF: 19; BAB/Grapple: +4/+13; Attack: Horn +11 melee (1d8+8, 20/x2); Full Attack: Horn +11 melee (1d8+8, 20/x2) and 2 Hooves +3 melee (1d4+2); SA: Smite Evil +4 1/day; SQ: DR 5/magic, Natural weapons magic for DR purposes, Darkvision 60', Immunities (poison, charm, compulsion), Low-Light Vision, Magic Circle vs. Evil, Energy Resistance (Acid, Cold, Electricity 5), Scent, Spell Like Abilities (CL 5, Detect Evil at will as free action, 3/day Cure Light Wounds, 1/day Cure Moderate Wounds, Neutralize Poison), SR 9, Wild Empathy, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Shared Savings Throws, Share Spells; AL: CG; SV: Fort +11, Refl +9, Will +13; Skills: Perception +12, Survival +12; Feats: Lightning Reflexes, Track; S: 20, D: 17, C: 21, I: 10, W: 21, Ch: 24.

*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc   Total*
Endurance                  9    +2     +0     +11 (t)
Initiative                 4    +3     +0     +7
Knowledge (Medicine)       9    +0     +5     +14 (t)
Knowledge (Religion)       9    +0     +0     +9 (t)
Perception                 4    +5     +0     +9
Persuasion                 9    +3     +0     +12 (t)
Survival                   4    +5     +0     +9

*Equipment:                 		Weight*
+1 Light Crossbow (20)	 		 6lb
Masterwork Dagger        		 1lb
+2 Leather Armor             		15lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, CL 5 (50)	 0lb
Ring of Protection +2			 0lb
Gloves of Dexterity +2                   0lb
Restoration Components x5                0lb
Backpack             			 2lb
Holy Water x4				 4lb
Silver Holy Symbol			 1lb
Spell Component Pouch			 2lb
Traverler's Outfit			 5lb
Belt Pouch				.5lb

Chain Shirt Barding (on companion)


*Total Weight:*34.5lb      *Money:* 23gp 0sp 0cp

*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               38   76   115   230   575

*Age:* 28
*Height:* 5'9"
*Weight:* 140lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* Tan[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

wait.. initiative skill?  Where's that from?  What I miss?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like he's using the skill list from the Star Wars Saga rules.

Initiative is a skill in that system, dex based. Unusual, but interesting.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm, can we say "Maxed Out"? Here's my tentative character, I haven't fleshed out background or anything yet. It's all in my head, I just haven't had the time to write it down. Suffice it to say he's a champion boxer, number one contender in the world for his weight class, and he's in his training season.

[sblock=Anderson "Crazylegs" Jones]
Name Anderson “Crazylegs” Jones
Gender Male
Race Human
Class Monk 2 | Fighter 6
Alignment LG

Str 20 -- (11 pts) +1 at 8th Level + 2 Gauntlets of Ogre Power
Dex 17 -- (8 pts) +1 at 4th Level
Con 14 -- (4 pts)
Int 10 -- (0 pts)
Wis 10 -- (0 pts)
Cha 12 -- (2 pts)

Hit Points 92
Action Points 9
AC 20, Touch 14, Flat 17 (10 Base + 5 Armor + 3 Dex + 1 Dodge + 1 Ring)
Init +17
Senses +9
BAB +7, Grap +16
Speed 40 (base 30, Light load 47.5/77, light armor)
Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +7

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +14 1d6+8 x2 Bludgeoning
Full Attack- +12/12/7/7 1d6+8 x2 Bludgeoning


Languages:
Speaks Common

Trained Skills:
Perception (wis; noticing traps, any class) 9 = 4+5+0
Endurance (con; includes concentration) 11 = 4+5+2
Initiative (dex; class skill for all classes) 17 = 4+5+5+3

Skills:
Acrobatics (dex) 7 = 4+3
Climb (str) 9 = 4+5
Deception (cha) 5 = 4+1
Jump (str) 9 = 4+5
Persuasion (cha) 5 = 4+1
Ride (dex; everything with one skill) 7 = 4+3
Stealth (dex) 7 = 4+3
Survival (wis) 4 = 4+0
Swim (str) 9 = 4+5

Feats:
-Power Attack
-Cleave
-Dodge
-Two Weapon Fighting
-Improved Two Weapon Fighting
-Weapon Focus
-Weapon Specialization
-Skill Focus (Initiative)
-Close Quarters Fighting (CW)
-Versatile Unarmed Strike (PB2)

Classname Abilities:
-Improved Unarmed Strike
-Improved Grapple
-Combat Reflexes

Background:
Anderson is a calm, introspective man these days. He has overcome a lot in his life. For the better part of his youth his anger controlled him, but not anymore. He channels his aggression into his boxing, honing his body, mind, and skill to be an ultimate fighting machine. When he is training for a match, his dedication and focus is unparalleled. When not training, however, he enjoys puzzles for the mind and travelling under a guise so his fame will not get in his way. His persona Crazylegs is famous and it is a rare day when he walks down the street to not be accosted by admirers.

Even though he is smaller than most of his opponents, his lithe and powerful body has consistently overcome any size disadvantage. The public flock to him, hailing him the "People's champion." He has soared up the ranks of contenders and stands to be in line for the champion of his day, maybe the best ever. That is, unless something dire and unforseen occurs.

Personality:
Anderson is very loyal to those he holds close to him, but unfortunately those people have dwindled since he received his fame. He has been succeptible to being taken advantage of in these past few years, so he has a few guards up. However, he changes into a beast when he is fighting, his anger and ferocity taking on a mind of its own. But these days that only occurs at the appropriate times.

Appearance:
Standing at 6'2" and weighing at 205 pounds when in season, and 193 when not, Anderston is not as physically imposing as some of his competition. He is well muscled though, with long lean muscles. He has a darker complexion, very bronze, which matches his light brown eyes and short black hair. Like all fighters, he has a great smile.

Possessions:
Mithral Chain Shirt +1 – 2,100gp
Hat of Disguise – 1,800gp
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1 – 6,000gp
Gauntlets of Ogre Power – 4,000gp
Ring of Sustenance – 2,500gp
Ring of Protection +1 – 2,000gp
Boots of Striding and Springing – 5,500gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 – 1,000gp
Bag of Holding – 2,500gp

Total Spent: 27,400gp
Remaining: 100gp[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 26, 2007)

Heal = *Medicine*; we'll make up a skill for it (same as heal) if it doesn't exist already.

*Shayuri*, no negative attributes for extra points. Thanks.

*Languages: *Any but elven, drow and undercommon are available. Hobgoblins have a substantial empire to the south (goblin = southern) and the Dwarves have their mountain and underground kingdoms scattered about. Orc marauders roam the frontiers and forests.

stonegod: Franklin's INT should be 22 with the headband of Intellect (18 + 2 advances + 2 enhancement = 22)_ --- double checking on this._

*Initiative *is a skill, yes. Dex-based. All classes have it as a class skill so you can choose to be trained in it or not. The Improved Initiative feat is replaced by the Skill Focus (initiative) feat.

More to come...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2007)

Stats so far : 
[sblock=Kiera, Level 8 Human Sorceress.  First Draft]
Kiera Elzmyr, the Silver Stream
Human female, Sorcerer 8
AL: CG HT: 5'10" WT: 130 Hair: Long, Silver Eyes: Green

STR: 10 (+0) [0 pts]
DEX: 18 (+4) [6 pts + 1 Lvl + 2 Enhancement]
CON: 14 (+2) [2 pts + 2 Enhancement]
INT: 14 (+2) [3 pts + 1 Lvl]
WIS: 10 (+0) [0 pts]
CHA: 20 (+5) [14 pts + 2 Enhancement]

HP: 48 (8d4+16) AC: 18 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Mage Armour)
Saves: FORT: + 4 (2 Base + 2 con) REF: +8 (2 Base + 4 Dex + 2 Weasel Familiar) WILL: +11 (6 Base + 5 Cha)
Init: +12

Bab: 4
Ranged Touch Attack +8
Crossbow: +9, 1d10 damage.

Skills(5 trained) 
Endurance(+10), Know:Spellcraft(+11), Know:Arcana(+11), Persuasion(+13), Initiative(+12)
(*cc=Cross Class; 2 skill points) Synergy bonuses are allready figured in.

Feats: [6] Eschew Materials, Spell Focus(Evocation), Empower Spell, Maximize Spell, Practical Metamagic(Empower Or Maximize, haven't decided yet)

Class Features: 
Familiar (Weasel - Nevin)
Spontaneous Spellcasting 
Pristine* : The character never gets dirty, water drips and dries off quickly, mud seems to just miss him/her, hair and clothing is never out of place, etc.
Counting Coppers* : The character has an uncanny counting ability, and can easily count any number of things within sight (Such as the number of coins in a pile, provided most of them can be seen, the number of apples in a tree, or the number of people in an advancing mob)
* = replace 0 lvl spells known*

Spells: 
Known : 6*/5/3/2/1
*=lost two for class abilities Pristine and Counting Coppers*
Spells per day : 6/7/7/6/4

Save DC = 17 + spell level (18 for Evocation/Transmutation)

0 lvl - Detect Magic, Mending, Light, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Open/Close

1st lvl -
Magic Missile, Mage Armour, Shield, Endure Elements, Alarm

2nd lvl - (Loose 1)
Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Knock, See Invisibility

3rd lvl - (Loose 1)
Fireball(Ev), Fly, Dispel Magic

4th lvl -
Polymorph

Languages: Common, Goblin, Dwarf

Equipment:  27,500 GP (No more than 14,000 on any 1 item)

Cloak of Charisma + 2 (4,000)
Gloves of Dexterity + 2 (4,000)
Amulet of Health + 2 (4,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Eyes of the Eagle (2,500)
Bag of Holding Type I (2,500)
MW Light Crossbow (335)
Nobles Outfit + Jewelry (200)
Spare Explorers outfit (10)
Signet Ring (5)
5 bottles fine wine (50)
MW Artisans ToolsX2 (55)

7,345 GP
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 26, 2007)

Refresh my memory, the Healer's big drawback is that she loses her class abilities and spellcasting if she attacks something... right?  (still searching for my mini's handbook).

LL


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 26, 2007)

Request: On your character sheets, can you please separate out your trained skills from your untrained skills? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 26, 2007)

Arg, this sounds so cool!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 26, 2007)

You know you wanna do it   

I edited my skills. I think I added in an extra 4 to every skill, and I'm not sure why. So I took it out from all of them.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 26, 2007)

Also, remember that it is *CHARISMA*, not WISDOM that modifies *WILL *saves.


----------



## Zadam (Jul 26, 2007)

Got room for one more?  Would love to join, and am flexible with class choice...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Okay! Beta version up and ready for comment. Fixed stats and added languages as well.

Description and background complete! Some details of home country added.

[sblock]Name: Lily
Race: Human (?)
Class/Level: Warlock 8
Gender: Female
Exp: 
Action Points: 9/9

Desc: Lily is at first glance an unusually pretty woman, with smooth skin and winsome features. Her skin however isn't just pale, it is white; the glossy shade of unpolished porcelain. Her eyes are black on white, seeming to lack irises altogether. She's cool to touch...not cold, but not as warm as she should be. These things, combined with her usual preferred wardrobe of blacks and dark greys sometimes cause people to mistake her for the undead, particularly a vampire.

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 14
Wisdom (WIS) 11
Charisma (CHA) 20

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 20 (10 + 3 dex + 5 armor + 2 deflection)
Hit Points: 64/64
Movement: 30' ground, 30' fly (B)

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +9
Fort: +6
Reflex: +7
Will: +12

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skillz

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast 4d6
Detect Magic at will
DR 2/cold iron
Decieve Item
Resiliance 1

Skills: 
Bluff (4 ranks + 5 training + 5 cha) +14
Endurance (4 ranks + 5 training + 2 con) +11
Initiative  (4 ranks +5 training + 3 dex) +12
Sense Motive (4 ranks + 5 training + 0 Wis) +9
Use Magic Device (4 ranks + 5 training + 5 cha) +14

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Precise Shot
1 Spell Hand
3 Spell Penetration
5 Arcane Mastery
7 Extra Invocation: Eldritch Spear

Languages - Common, Orcish, Goblin

Invocations

Least
See the Unseen (60' darkvision + See Invisible)
Dark One's Luck (Add cha bonus to one save at a time as luck bonus)
Magical Insight (Identify items as full round action)
Eldritch Spear (increases range to 250')

Lesser
Fell Flight (fly speed 30', manueverability B)
Relentless Dispelling (targeted dispel at caster level, repeats next turn on own)

Money - 50

Weapons -
Eldritch Blast, +9 rngd touch, 5d6 dmg, 250', subject to SR (+2), PBS/Precise Shot

Armour -
Mithril Chain +1, +5 AC, +6 Max Dex, 0 ACP, -0 Arc Cast, 10lbs

Gear -
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs

2 Belt Pouches 2gp, 1lb

Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs					

Magic -
Chauseble of Fell Power (lesser), 8000
Cloak of Charisma +2, 4000
Vest of Resistance +2, 4000
Ring of Protection +2, 8000
Mithril Shirt +1, 2100
Wand of Shield 50/50, 750
2 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, 600

Background: 
I don't remember much about who I was. I know what they tell me. That my name was Lilian Archer. That I worked for them. A field agent. A spy. And that something had gone wrong in the surveillance of a renegade wizard. Violations of the Tenets of Ethical Magic Usage. I tried to make the arrest, and he...did something to me. Killed me, or worse.

Only they brought me back. Whatever the mage did made it harder than usual though. I'm no expert on magic. From what they said, he didn't just kill me. He...anihilated me. But in the process of doing it, a pattern of my body and soul was made...like a shadow being burned into rock, only the shadow was me, and the rock was the fabric of reality. So they rebuilt me. Poured magic into the pattern, like steel into a mold.

I'm different now. I know that. This body isn't exactly...human. And as for souls...how can you tell if you have a soul or not? Can souls be made with magic? Can they be unmade? What happened to Lilian Archer...the part of her that can go beyond the body? Am I just a copy? Or am I a replacement?

The good news is that they don't leave me much time to think about that kind of thing. They keep me busy. I go by Lily. It seems like...less of a lie, somehow. I do the same things they said I used to do...I just do it differently now. I have abilities I once lacked. I lack other things I once had. I help keep the Commonwealth of Arborast safe. That's what they say...the Black Eye, that is. The secret police. The watcher of the borders. I believe them, because they're all I have.

Well...them and sometimes flashes of Lilian's dreams, memories...flashes of _her_. They make me feel human. Alive. I'm afraid one day they may try to take them from me...and I don't know what I'll do then. I'm afraid it may not be pretty.[/sblock]

[sblock=Country of origin, basic info, WIP]The Commonwealth of Arborast, alternately known as just The Commonwealth, or just Arborast, consists of a central citystate (the 'real' Arborast) carved out of the heart of a large forest, and its associated satellite towns and cities. It controls the arterial trade route Kingspath, which follows the main branch of the Serpent's Tongue river as it flows out of the clustered mining towns in the Highreach mountains and down to the temperate valleys below. Arborast began as a logging and trapping town, but quickly grew as trade from the mountains came to it on the river. When Kingspath was completed, the multiplying trade that came from both directions quickly grew Arborast to city-state status.

The location of Arborast puts it at frequent odds with the Talenesti elves of Greenwood, and its history is rife with fights that were wars in all but name, treaties, betrayals...intrigue enough for an Imperial court. In particular, Arborastians are suspicious of magic, having been on the recieving end of it so often, and their laws place numerous limits and oversights on the practice of magic. It's not outlawed, as they're well aware that one of the best ways to deal with magic is to have magic...but it is carefully controlled by means of a Royal Mage Corps, and a secretive organization called The Black Eye, which maintains spy nets within the cities as well as the elves and other foreign nations, to track potential threats and, when necessary, to take discrete action to neutralize those threats.[/sblock]


----------



## Drerek (Jul 26, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Refresh my memory, the Healer's big drawback is that she loses her class abilities and spellcasting if she attacks something... right?  (still searching for my mini's handbook).
> LL



No, that happens if he wears prohibited armor.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just heard from a buddy of mine, who owns a game store, that the minis handbook is now officially out of print, so don't let your dog pee on the 1 you've got


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

I updated all of Anderson's information in Post 56. If anyone wants to tie in any of their background into his, I'm all for it. Just let me know.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I updated all of Anderson's information in Post 56. If anyone wants to tie in any of their background into his, I'm all for it. Just let me know.



I think I might take you up on that.  Boxer would need a medic.  Maybe a childhood friend that took a totally different path, but wound up back together anyway?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I think I might take you up on that.  Boxer would need a medic.  Maybe a childhood friend that took a totally different path, but wound up back together anyway?




You could be my cut-man! Actually, physician might go good too. Maybe they were childhood friends, grew up in the same neighborhood. We both went off our separate ways, but after being taken advantage of by mooches, Anderson sought Charles out, knowing their friendship was stronger than the temptations of fame.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> stonegod: Franklin's INT should be 22 with the headband of Intellect (18 + 2 advances + 2 enhancement = 22)_ --- double checking on this._



Fixed, and separated Trained/Untrained skills (though, via Jack-of-all-Trades and the fact that Factotum has all skills on their skill list, Franklin can attempt any skill check). I assume that means you have no issues with Factotum?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2007)

Any thoughts on Kiera?  I changed the will save to Cha.
[sblock=Kiera, Level 8 Human Sorceress.  Take 2.]
Kiera Elzmyr, the Silver Stream
Human female, Sorcerer 8
AL: CG HT: 5'10" WT: 130 Hair: Long, Silver Eyes: Green

STR: 10 (+0) [0 pts]
DEX: 18 (+4) [6 pts + 1 Lvl + 2 Enhancement]
CON: 14 (+2) [2 pts + 2 Enhancement]
INT: 14 (+2) [3 pts + 1 Lvl]
WIS: 10 (+0) [0 pts]
CHA: 20 (+5) [14 pts + 2 Enhancement]

HP: 48 (8d4+16) AC: 20 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Mage Armour + 1 Deflection + 1 Natural Armour).  Touch: 19  Flat-Footed: 16
Saves: FORT: + 4 (2 Base + 2 con) REF: +8 (2 Base + 4 Dex + 2 Weasel Familiar) WILL: +11 (6 Base + 5 Cha)
Init: +12

Bab: 4
Ranged Touch Attack +8
Crossbow: +9, 1d10 damage.

Skills(5 trained=*) 
Endurance(+10*), Know:Spellcraft(+11*), Know:Arcana(+11*), Persuasion(+13*), Initiative(+12*), Perception(+9)
(*cc=Cross Class; 2 skill points) Synergy bonuses are allready figured in.

Feats: [6] Eschew Materials, Spell Focus(Evocation), Empower Spell, Maximize Spell, Practical Metamagic(Empower Or Maximize, haven't decided yet)

Class Features: 
Familiar (Weasel - Nevin)
Spontaneous Spellcasting 
Pristine* : The character never gets dirty, water drips and dries off quickly, mud seems to just miss him/her, hair and clothing is never out of place, etc.
Counting Coppers* : The character has an uncanny counting ability, and can easily count any number of things within sight (Such as the number of coins in a pile, provided most of them can be seen, the number of apples in a tree, or the number of people in an advancing mob)
* = replace 0 lvl spells known*

Spells: 
Known : 6*/5/3/2/1
*=lost two for class abilities Pristine and Counting Coppers*
Spells per day : 6/7/7/6/4

Save DC = 17 + spell level (18 for Evocation/Transmutation)

0 lvl - Detect Magic, Mending, Light, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Open/Close

1st lvl -
Magic Missile, Mage Armour, Shield, Endure Elements, Alarm

2nd lvl - (Loose 1)
Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Knock, See Invisibility

3rd lvl - (Loose 1)
Fireball(Ev), Fly, Dispel Magic

4th lvl -
Polymorph

Languages: Common, Goblin, Dwarf

Equipment: 27,500 GP (No more than 14,000 on any 1 item)

Cloak of Charisma + 2 (4,000)
Gloves of Dexterity + 2 (4,000)
Belt of Health + 2 (4,000)
Amulet of Natural Armour + 1 (2,000)
Ring of Protection + 1 (2,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Eyes of the Eagle (2,500)
Bag of Holding Type I (2,500)
MW Light Crossbow (335)
Nobles Outfit + Jewelry (200)
Signet Ring (5)
5 bottles fine wine (50)
MW Artisans ToolsX2 (55)

3,355 GP
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 28, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> I just heard from a buddy of mine, who owns a game store, that the minis handbook is now officially out of print, so don't let your dog pee on the 1 you've got



 No dog so no worries. ^_^ Cat pee or little girl pee however...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

Updated character sheet, a few posts back.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Updated character sheet, a few posts back.



Yeah, my guy is updated as well.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 28, 2007)

(edited into obilivion... ignore)


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Okay, so I'm a little fuzzy on the skills... With my initiative, I have the skill focus feat, I am using that as one of my trained skills, and I have a +3 Dex Mod, so that would give me:

9 Base
4 Level
5 Trained
3 Dex Mod
5 Skill Focus

So a total of 26?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 28, 2007)

I like your background Shayuri, but prior to the start of this game, no one has ever heard of elves... 

*Some World Info:*
To the south of the 12 Freeholds (where your characters will be from) there is a goblin empire, which controls some of the most fertile land on the continent as the whole region is essentially a large river delta. Relations between the human kingdoms and the goblin nation is strained but is not yet at war (the goblins very much want to be recognized as civilized and they desire trading partners, not hostile neighbors).

The dwarves, far to the East are on cordial terms with everyone, but its borders have never been open to anyone but dwarves so who knows whats happening there.

Gnomes and Halflings and wandering (marauding) orc tribes have their own slices of civilization throughout the human lands. 

There are a couple other human kingdoms, but I haven't really fleshed them out much. One feudal aesthetic empire (mountainous) and another standard medieval style kingdom (small but with abundant resources).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2007)

..... alignment?

-- It's on the sheet. Alignment is Neutral. In this case it's amoral/apathetic neutral. In time I intend for her to tilt neutral good, but events that occur may change that...

..... What is the Chauseble of Fell Power (bonus Invocation damage?/book?)

-- It's from Complete Arcane. There's two grades, lesser and greater, for 8000 and 18000gp respectively. Lesser adds +1d6 to eldritch blast damage. Greater adds +2d6. Uses the amulet slot.

..... What is Spell Hand & Arcane Mastery (book?)

-- Also from Complete Arcane. Spell Hand grants Mage Hand, Open/Close, and Floating Disc as spell like abilities usable 1/day each. Arcane Mastery allows an arcane caster to "take ten" on caster level checks such as SR or dispel checks, and to do so even when under stress.

Re: World info

-- DOH! I can't believe I forgot that. Hee hee. I'll fix that little oversight.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm a little fuzzy on the skills... With my initiative, I have the skill focus feat, I am using that as one of my trained skills, and I have a +3 Dex Mod, so that would give me:
> 
> 9 Base
> 4 Level
> ...



 No.

INITIATIVE (skill)
4 ranks (1/2 of character level)
+5 (trained)
+3 (attribute)
+5 (skill focus: initiative)
----
+17 modifier to all Initiative rolls.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *stonegod* - Franklin Payne
> ..... I'm concerned that your class is very, very versatile, and a bit overpowering with so many the Font of Inspiration feats. I'd feel a lot better if you exchanged one of those feats with another one.



They burn up quickly, but I understand your concern. I'll look for a replacement feat for the last one (which will drop his inspiration pool by 3).



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> ..... What does the Insightful and Jack-of-all-trades feats do/what book?



Insightful: Complete Arcane. Grants Detect Magic, Read Magic, and Detect Secret doors 1/d as spell like abilities

Jack-of-all-Trades: Complete Adventurer. In D&D, gives 1/2 a skill point to all skills, essentially allowing one to use untrained skills. Since you are using the saga system, I think the equivalent would be to allow the use of all Trained-only skills as the untrained skill level.


----------



## Drerek (Jul 28, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Drerek* - Charles
> ..... action pts?



Right next to the wisdom score.  "AP's"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 29, 2007)

updated post 76


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 29, 2007)

Oooh! It's a flashy approval, like I'm special or something


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Oooh! It's a flashy approval, like I'm special or something



 Aren't you? I'm sure your mom would say you are.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 29, 2007)

She always did tell me I was her special little boy


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> ..... What do [burning sword], [coldfire], [girrilon's blessing], [wraithstrike] do? (or in what book can I find them?)



All of them are in the Spell Compendium, though their originals are from various. I'd have a close look at _wraithstrike_ however; it has potential for borkness.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 29, 2007)

Quandrus looks good, but for the elven language.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2007)

Updated Franklin. Lost 1 Font of Inspiration for Weapon Finesse. Switched from Longsword to Rapier.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

> ..... What does Practical Metamagic do again (book)?



Practical metamagic - Races of Dragon.  Choose one Metamagic feat you know, when applying that feat to a spell, the level adjustment is reduced by one (to a minimum of 1).  You can take this feat multiple times, it's effects do not stack, each time you can apply it to a different metamagic feat you know.
I haven't decided between Maximize(+2 spell level adjustment) or Empower (+1 spell level adjustment)... 



> ..... action points.



 How many do we get, again?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 29, 2007)

½ their character level + 5... 9 action points per person before the special action point feats.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

OK, added AP, finalized Spell selection, rechecked skills, fixed feats.
[sblock=Kiera MK3]
Kiera Elzmyr, the Silver Stream
Human female, Sorcerer 8
AL: CG HT: 5'10" WT: 130 Hair: Long, Silver Eyes: Green

STR: 10 (+0) [0 pts]
DEX: 18 (+4) [6 pts + 1 Lvl + 2 Enhancement]
CON: 14 (+2) [2 pts + 2 Enhancement]
INT: 14 (+2) [3 pts + 1 Lvl]
WIS: 10 (+0) [0 pts]
CHA: 20 (+5) [14 pts + 2 Enhancement]

HP: 48 (8d4+16) AC: 20 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Mage Armour + 1 Deflection + 1 Natural Armour).  Touch: 19  Flat-Footed: 16
Saves: FORT: + 4 (2 Base + 2 con) REF: +8 (2 Base + 4 Dex + 2 Weasel Familiar) WILL: +11 (6 Base + 5 Cha)
Init: +12
AP: 9

Bab: 4
Ranged Touch Attack +8
Crossbow: +9, 1d10 damage.

Skills(5 trained=*) 
Endurance(+10*), Know:Spellcraft(+11*), Know:Arcana(+11*), Persuasion(+13*), Initiative(+12*), Perception(+9/+14 w/Nevin)

Feats: [6] Eschew Materials, Empower Spell(+1), Maximize Spell(+2), Practical MetamagicX2 (Empower, Maximize)

Class Features: 
Familiar (Weasel - Nevin)
Spontaneous Spellcasting 
Pristine* : The character never gets dirty, water drips and dries off quickly, mud seems to just miss him/her, hair and clothing is never out of place, etc.
Counting Coppers* : The character has an uncanny counting ability, and can easily count any number of things within sight (Such as the number of coins in a pile, provided most of them can be seen, the number of apples in a tree, or the number of people in an advancing mob)
* = replace 0 lvl spells known*

Spells: 
Known : 6*/5/3/2/1
*=lost two for class abilities Pristine and Counting Coppers*
Spells per day : 6/7/7/6/4

Save DC = 15 + spell level

0 lvl - Detect Magic, Mending, Light, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Open/Close

1st lvl -
Magic Missile, Mage Armour, Shield, Endure Elements, Alarm

2nd lvl - 
Scorching Ray, Knock, See Invisibility

3rd lvl - 
Fireball(Ev), Fly

4th lvl -
Polymorph

Languages: Common, Goblin, Dwarf

Equipment: 27,500 GP (No more than 14,000 on any 1 item)

Cloak of Charisma + 2 (4,000)
Gloves of Dexterity + 2 (4,000)
Belt of Health + 2 (4,000)
Amulet of Natural Armour + 1 (2,000)
Ring of Protection + 1 (2,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Eyes of the Eagle (2,500)
Bag of Holding Type I (2,500)
MW Light Crossbow (335)
Nobles Outfit + Jewelry (200)
Signet Ring (5)
5 bottles fine wine (50)
MW Artisans ToolsX2 (55)

3,355 GP
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 29, 2007)

Updated post 38, all questions from post 76 have been addressed.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks good Jemal.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

woohoo!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 29, 2007)

@ Jemal - You know a spell component pouch gives you basically the same ability as the feat Eschew Materials right? ;p just a suggestion.

@ Lobo - Could I buy a pair of boots of levitation that function 3/day? According to the formula in the DMG (7500 X 3/5) they would cost 4500, the same price as the wand of levitation (but no charges)?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

Ick.. A spell component pouch?  I might as well carry around a musty old spellbook.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hehe just tryin to give you more feat options


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 30, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> @ Jemal - You know a spell component pouch gives you basically the same ability as the feat Eschew Materials right? ;p just a suggestion.
> 
> @ Lobo - Could I buy a pair of boots of levitation that function 3/day? According to the formula in the DMG (7500 X 3/5) they would cost 4500, the same price as the wand of levitation (but no charges)?



 Sure. ^_^


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2007)

*Lobo* Any more thoughts on Franklin?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to post something off topic but stonegod; we need Lust!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Sorry to post something off topic but stonegod; we need Lust!



You know, out of context, that sounds really off...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, that was the point.    In context though, it means make a post in Equivalent Exchange!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 31, 2007)

Franklin's skills are off:

Base = 1/2 character level (4)
+ attribute modifier
+ trained bonus (if applicable, +5)
+ skill focus bonus (if applicable, +5)

Example: You have Franklin's Initiative skill set at +17 it should be:
base = 4
attribute = +3
trained = +5
--------------
*Initiative +12 * (you don't have _Skill Focus (initiative)_ as one of your feats, so it does not apply.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 31, 2007)

_(this isn't the post you're looking for; read along... read along...)_


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Franklin's skills are off:
> 
> Example: You have Franklin's Initiative skill set at +17 it should be:
> base = 4
> ...



The Brains over Brawn ability of a 3rd level factotum adds his Int bonus to all Str and Dex based checks and skills. Thus, his Init skill is 4 (base) + 3 (Dex) + 5 (trained) + 6 (Int) = +18. So, I'm actually off a point there.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 31, 2007)

So your Str/Dex skills get modified by TWO attributes?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> So your Str/Dex skills get modified by TWO attributes?



That's what the ability indicates (and the example character does back this up).


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah, a lot of the stuff the factotum gets is "Add INT mod to X".


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 31, 2007)

Should we call stonegod Senor Vorpal Kickasso the second?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Should we call stonegod Sir Vorpal Kickasso the second?



Factotums are great the skills they are trained it, and can be *really* good once per day, but a fighter will still be a better combatant in the long run (better BAB and Str), a cleric will still out divine them (they get a pseudo-healing/turn ability few times than the cleric w/ no divine spells), and out cast by a wizard (they get very few arcane spells). Rogues may suffer due to there also focus on skills, though they'll always have higher sneak attack. 

They're versatile, but won't outshine anyone in my mind. *But*, I'm not the DM. That's ultimately his decision on it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually, that was a webcomic reference.

http://goblinscomic.com/d/20050902.html


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Vertexx69* - Quandrus
> ..... What does Imbue Familiar do/what book?
> ..... Will +12 (base 9 + 3 attribute)



Will save fixed, but I don't have Imbue Familiar. I have Imbue Summoning and Improved Familiar however, both of which have desriptions in post 38


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 1, 2007)

Reposting


*Everyone: Skill Ranks determined as below...
 * skill ranks = 1/2 Character Level
 * trained bonus = +5
 * attribute bonus = +0 to +5
 * Skill Focus Feat bonus = +5
 * no synergy bonus*



*Vertexx69* - Quandrus
..... *APPROVED!*



*Shayuri* - Lily
..... *APPROVED!*


*stonegod* - Franklin Payne
..... *APPROVED!*


*Drerek* - Charles
..... *APPROVED!*


*ethandrew* - Crazylegs
..... *APPROVED!*


*Jemal* - Kiera
..... *APPROVED!*



I'll make a Rogue's Gallery soon.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 1, 2007)

Will make the first game post and rogue's gallery tomorrow; the missus is calling me at the moment and, for some reason, seems to think she's more important than the computer. 

Rogue's Gallery Link Above.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 1, 2007)

Rogue's Gallery link also posted in post #1.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Reposting
> 
> 
> *Everyone: Skill Ranks determined as below...
> ...



I assume if your attribute bonus is greater than +5, you get to use it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2007)

just one problem... You linked your POST in the thread, instead of the thread itself.
(Can't reply to the post or view rest of thread the other way)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey, Jemal...shouldn't your Touch AC be 15, not 19? 

Mage Armor applies to incorporeal touches, but not any other kind.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 1, 2007)

Sheet posted to RG.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 1, 2007)

So I see in the thread title there's room for one more. In the first post, however, I see 4-6 PCs desired and 6 PCs accepted. Which is correct?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure we're full and Lobo just forgot to edit the title (It's been like that for a while), but there's no harm in Asking, eh?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 1, 2007)

And we're off! Thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3674215#post3674215

Please post your character in the Rogue's Gallery prior to posting in the game thread. ^_^

EDIT: Yeah, we're full. Sorry.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey, no problem. That's what I was assuming anyway. I just figured like Jemal said- no harm in asking.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I assume if your attribute bonus is greater than +5, you get to use it.



 Yes.   I just didn't think that anyone would finangle an attribute bonus greater than 5.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2007)

ooh.. On reading the opening post, I came up with an interesting thought... Instead of being a great hero from another state, could I be one of the daughters?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll allow it.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 10, 2007)

Did my game die?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

I sure hope not!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2007)

One day: No. Folks might be busy or waiting for someone else to post (so as not to dominate). For example, Mon/Weds tend to me my RL games.

A week: Maybe.

A Month: Yes.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 18, 2007)

If any of you are interested, I'll also be running a RttToEE game on these boards. LINK


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm interested, but I've already run through the Return to the Temple adventure once. 

On the other hand, if you want to talk about anything in it, I'd be happy to share my impressions and so on!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

*stonegod *- what is Franklin's alignment? I didn't see it when I was perusing the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *stonegod *- what is Franklin's alignment? I didn't see it when I was perusing the Rogue's Gallery.



NG (on the second line)


----------

